# Cannondale CAAD 9 Optimo 3



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm looking at purchasing a 2007 Cannondale CAAD 9 Optimo 3 with approx. 150 miles for $1000. Does anyone own one and care to share their experiences, advice, etc? Is this a good price? Thanks.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

I have one. Great bike. Great price. 150 miles is absolutely nothing. $1K is 500 less that retail for probably the best aluminium freme out there. The 105 components really do the job too. Just get a new seatpost and you're ready to roll.


----------



## NCHeeler (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks. I forgot to mention that he's already upgraded the seatpost to a Cannondale carbon one, upgraded the tires, stem and handlebars as well, and is including a cyclometer, seat bag, and some new tubes. I guess it really is a pretty good deal for a basically new bike. I hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## slim0861 (May 12, 2007)

You shouldn't be as long as it fits.


----------

